
Forget Resumes, Man Sends Action Figures of Himself to Potential Employers - shawndumas
http://www.core77.com/blog/strategy_research/forget_resumes_jens_lennartsson_sends_action_figures_of_himself_to_potential_employers_25988.asp
======
kiskis
we guys here need an action figure like this one :)

[http://blog.creativedepartment.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/0...](http://blog.creativedepartment.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/nerd.jpg)

------
imahboob
Awesome idea. Where can I get some of my action figurines made?

